# Snail Tank?



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a way to appropriately and aesthetically set up a "snail tank," similar to shrimp-only tanks, or is this a silly thought? :fish9:


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is certainly possible. Snails don't need fish to survive. Provide them with some Algae and a few bottom pellets and they would do fine. Big snails, like Mysterys, need lots of calcium for their shells and do best in hard, high ph water. Shrimp and snails could co-exist in a tank, except they might eat each others eggs. I suspect some of the larger shrimp would also eat young snails. In the country, years ago, I played in many ponds full of snails and no fish.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> This is certainly possible. Snails don't need fish to survive. Provide them with some Algae and a few bottom pellets and they would do fine. Big snails, like Mysterys, need lots of calcium for their shells and do best in hard, high ph water. Shrimp and snails could co-exist in a tank, except they might eat each others eggs. I suspect some of the larger shrimp would also eat young snails. In the country, years ago, I played in many ponds full of snails and no fish.


That's certainly true, though what would be the best way to go about it?

A planted sounds good, until you realize the snails would love devouring it. I don't, of course, just want a tank with just some rock, wood, and snails though. 

Therefore, it becomes necessary to reduce the amount of space to fill, so a 10 gallon tank? Perhaps plastic plants, a tall piece of driftwood for them to climb, and only fill the tank three quarters full? What substrate works best with snails?

Thoughts? Ideas? The snails should be the centerpiece of this set up.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Most snails don't eat plants (Sag, Val, Java Fern). What they like to eat is the Algae on the surface of the plant leaves or fish food on the bottom. The only big plant eater in the aquarium world is the Apple Snail. I don't think sale of this Snail is allowed anymore.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

NeonShark666 said:


> Most snails don't eat plants (Sag, Val, Java Fern). What they like to eat is the Algae on the surface of the plant leaves or fish food on the bottom. The only big plant eater in the aquarium world is the Apple Snail. I don't think sale of this Snail is allowed anymore.


Actually, apple snails are quite common in pet shops in the US as they are actually the same thing as mystery snails. There are several different species and some are bigger plant eaters than others. Additionally, sometimes snails are mistaken for plant eaters because they eat plant leaves that have already died and started to decay. For the same reason some have even mistaken them for fish killers as they will eat recently deceased fish sometimes as well.

Here is a description of the eating habits of the diffusa (sometimes referred to as bridgesii) species which is the most common in the aquarium trade.
Food: Prefers dead and rotting plants and artificial foods like fish food; doesn't eat healthy plants unless no other food is available. This makes the Pomacea diffusa (bridgesii) snail a good choice for planted aquaria. 
Pomacea bridgesi

This website has a lot of detailed info on apple snails. A great read if you're interested. Everything from speciation, food, breeding, habitats in the wild, natural predators, how to cook them 

As for the snail tank, I can't help you much there, but I know we have a few aquarists here that include colonies of snails in their tanks so I'm sure someone else will be able to help you. Best of luck!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Apples dont eat healthy plants, i have them in planted tanks. They are actually a great benefit to a planted tank in that they will clean up any decaying leaves.

Very big sellers in Australia.

I am about to set up a snail only tank. I'll be using shellgrit/sand substrate and adding some cuttlefish bone to uo the hardness. I havent got a light on this tank so i'll be using a few plastic plants


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a tank just for mystery snails and it has some wood for them to crawl on, the substrate I used is sand mixed with crushed oyster shell. They get fed algae tabs, spirulina sticks and veggies high in calcium.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Can i ask what veggies you give your apples Susan? I'd like to vary my lots diet a bit more


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A planted 10 gallon tank with a sponge filter would be ideal for most snails.


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

Can anyone that has a "snail tank" post pictures? I'm really interested in this.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I give them sweet potatoes, brocolli, spinich and others. I have mine in a 20 long and fixing to give them a 55. I started out with 10 given to me and now have well over 100 as I have been putting them in all my tanks and its illegal to sell them here unless your a petsmart and they get away with it.


----------



## ARMS87 (Jan 2, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Most snails don't eat plants (Sag, Val, Java Fern). What they like to eat is the Algae on the surface of the plant leaves or fish food on the bottom. The only big plant eater in the aquarium world is the Apple Snail. I don't think sale of this Snail is allowed anymore.


I have them, they are or sale everywhere including ebay..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are illegal in some states as in mine, but without licenses its basically illegal to ship out of state. Most people will do it though they check more into lfs more than anything. My lfs was shut down for a few days over them till he could dispose of them legally.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I started with 2 *L* and have them absolutely everywhere. 

I tried them with cucumber last night, blah, they dont like that at all.

Do you do anything with them or just put in fresh?


----------



## Xailiar (Jan 2, 2011)

So, I picked up a 10g at Walmart today...










I've moved the three snails from my 20g into it, but I wanna get more. I also wanna get plants for the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I just feed fresh, try zuchinni instead of cucumber it don't soften up as fast.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome will try that...thank you Susan


----------

